# Grouper day 11/10 out of Destin



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Hit the water with a plan to fill the boat with fish. Kim and Travis were able to make the trip and those two hit it off immediately. I heard numerous conversations about electronics, rigging and knots. Made it out of the Destin pass at 7 with high expectations and the gulf didn't disappoint. First spot yielded a really nice gag for Travis. He got rocked initially but free spooled him and the fish came out on its own. I was impressed when it rolled up on the surface. We decided to try our hand at deep dropping which produced a nice yellow edge and a limit of mingos. We hit one more spot for grouper before returning to state water for AJs. Couldn't get a 3 man limit on those but I was very happy with what we accomplished. If only we could've kept the ones we released out deep. It's ok though, we know where they live. The noteworthy fish of the day were a 16 lb yellow edge, 26 lb gag, 28 lb gag and some fine mingos.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

More pics


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This denizen of the deep made Chad smile. Both big Gag Grouper were caught on spinning rod combos, one on an Octopus glow in the dark jig and the other on a 200 g Green knife jig. The Scamp ate a Ruby Red live bait and the Mingo's and Snowy Grouper ate cut squid put down 400 feet around some rocks. The water was clean and blue 50 miles out, saw no bait fish or flyers and no fish busting the surface. The trip out was a little bumpy in the morning but the ride back in just kept getting better and better all the way in. All in all a great day on the water with a good friend and the opportunity to make a new friend as well, what more could I ask for!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang fine work gentlemen, awesome pics and great report.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It might not be PC correct but I have to say that hiring Travis for a day is a pretty good deal. Not only will he find some spots that put you on fish, he's a great guy and a fine conversationalist. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok, maybe a dumb question, but I can't seem to find a solid answer. If you catch AJs (or any legal to keep fish) in state waters, are you then prevented from going into federal waters with the fish in your cooler? It seems bogus to me that you can catch a legal fish in state waters, then get fined if you get nabbed while in state waters, but that is how the law reads to me.


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

need a degree in fish regulations these days to keep up .
I thought AJ's were closed in federal and state waters??
anyways, great catch for sure!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Whiskey16 said:


> Ok, maybe a dumb question, but I can't seem to find a solid answer. If you catch AJs (or any legal to keep fish) in state waters, are you then prevented from going into federal waters with the fish in your cooler? It seems bogus to me that you can catch a legal fish in state waters, then get fined if you get nabbed while in state waters, but that is how the law reads to me.



It's a possession law. If it's closed in federal waters, you can't possess it in federal waters, regardless of where you caught it. 

Looks like y'all had a nice day on the water, those are a couple fine gags. Congrats on your trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

